

ACTA IS BACK: Leaked docs show EU Commission trying to sneak ACTA via Canada - alsothings
http://boingboing.net/?p=170057
source article http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/6580/135/
======
alsothings
source article: <http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/6580/135/>

